# flounder



## fishing king (Jun 28, 2009)

does anyone know how to catch flounder on a flie ive thrown everything in my flie box and they wont hit.


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

Are you sight casting to them?


----------



## fishing king (Jun 28, 2009)

yes i am


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I haven't targeted them often, but have caught them on white clousers.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

I have always caught my flounder on a rattle rouser or some call it a rattle belly.


----------



## fishing king (Jun 28, 2009)

thank u ill try both of those and tell yall how i did thanks again


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Yep, white, chart/white or olive/white clousers have all been good flounder baits for me. If you see them flip there is a good chance they have moved away from where they came out of the water by the time you get up to them. They usually won't go far though. I just start easing along and blind cast thru the area. They usually are very willing to chew up one of your clousers.


----------



## Not For Hire (Jun 30, 2009)

The majority of the flounder I have caught on rod and reel have been on red and white cocahoe minnows. A tip I got from a crusty dude in POC. The one time I tried to catch one on my fly fod(for a "tournament" )I did and did it on a red and white whistler. Probably luck but it bit it.


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

Clouser Minnows are best right now. I try to match the color of there main food source right now where I fish and thats mud fish so the best colors are olive/white and tan/white.


----------

